# Another Free Watch



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Ok last chance for a freebie, not many entrants at this time of night







Jason, this afternoons winner ( and a very silly person) has a spectacularly awful watch on the way and now you have a chance to win a vintage Poljot, yes it could be yours, FREE OF CHARGE!

Not so fast







3 more questions. Correct spelling please







and compettion closes at 11am.

1. I am in the mood but Carolyn is asleep







How long will it take me too accomplish the mission







. To help you, I have had 5 pints of Stella and 2 packets of picked onion space invaders. (From the kids cupboard







) "failed mission" is an acceptable answer.

2. What make of watch is that ****** Alastair Campbell usually wearing in interviews. He has no shame









3. I was arressted last year for riding a motorcycle with no clothes on ie naked.

How fast was I going? Clue, it was in a Honda SS50 and I had a pillion, also naked.

I will accept nearest 5mph to actual speed









Easy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You want sex after eating picked onion space invaders!

Answer to 1 is never!

2 Claude Blouseman

3 35 MPH


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

How should I know, I'm stupid.









1, About 20 minutes. In your dreams.
















2, He should wear a Breil.









3, 24mph. How heavy is the passanger? Like I give a ****.









This is just my kind of mental fun, good laugh Mark.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Correct spelling please


Yeah...ok....I will try









Jason


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

the questions are...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

RUBBISH







The answers were,

1. Mission Failed. Unsurprisingly really, red faces all round at the breakfast table









2. Casio

3. 17MPH, PG an SS50 moped cannot do 35MPH with 2 full grown blokes on it. Even with the weight saved by a lack of clothing.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Two naked blokes on a SS 50. Talk about homoerotic images














.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Would be be the SS50 from the 70's and the "fast" lads had Suzuki AP 50'S or Yamaha FS1E (Fizzy) Those were the day's, not that we rode them naked or a least not with a male pillion. AH. THE MEMORIES.

MIKE..


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Two naked blokes on a SS 50. Talk about homoerotic images
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I was up front, it's a short seat, braking made for a most unwelcome experience


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh my God, I can't cope with that thought.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF said:


> RUBBISH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey I got number 1 right and as for number 3 I was taking into account you were riding it you mad bugger!









I didn't have a clue about 2 but he looks the sort of twat that would wear a Blouseman!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Got woken up by the postie at 7.00 this morning by the postie with my prize for the first watch comp







Thanks Mark







interesting crystal on it ...its almost as tall as the case!!!! Errm......wasnt it Iloper who said he diddnt posess a mechanical watch? ......want one???







only kidding







I almost like the dial in a funny way....









Jason...


----------

